# Rat Has Started Biting



## sevilo (Apr 6, 2014)

OK so here's the situation.... We adopted Croix and Raphael from the Petco adoption table. They were fully grown at the time (over 600 grams), this was 7 months ago.

We tried integrating them with 2 other male rats, one was a young boy and the other was about 3 months old. Raphael was scared to death of the other rats and he would get defensive then Croix would jump in and they'd tag team whatever rat had happened to come too close to Raphael.

So we separated the boys and all was well. Croix and Raphael were always very laid back. They liked their out time and were the first of the rats we could trust out all night in the bedroom. They would stay close to whoever was asleep for the most part but do some exploring as well, always coming out when we called for them in a high pitched voice.

The only thing Raphael ever did was he'd nip at sleeves when we'd reach in the cage to give treats or change the water bottles, etc. 

A few weeks ago within 12 hours time both boys got very very sick. Croix had to be PTS the next day, he went fast. Raphael was sick for a week but got better with antibiotics. My 3 other males got the illness too and we have yet to figure out its origin (none of the 8 females came down with it). 

Anyway, for a week Raphael did fine eating and drinking and didn't have anymore symptoms of the respiratory ailment. Then a few days ago he stopped drinking and was hardly eating. I started feeding him the baby cereal again that I fed him while he was sick, and he ate that but refused his regular food. 

Someone on a forum suggested he was lonely and maybe mourning the loss of Croix. I will say though that although they were together all the time, they rarely slept together, rarely played, and were almost always on separate levels of the cage. They didn't fight ever but just sort of co-existed. However I thought perhaps maybe he is depressed.

So last night I set up everything in one of the rooms so I could sit and play with him. He was very very excited and jumping all over me, he gave me a kiss , had the happy half closed eyes when I pet his nose, and crawled on my shoulders and chest. When out of nowhere he takes a HUGE bite of my chin. Bled quite a bit down my neck. Once I cleaned it up and came back I sat down with him again and he was still happily crawling all over me but now he was nipping at my arms, hands, and sleeves... nipping, not biting. But finally I started squeaking at him and tapped his nose and he stopped. he did keep trying to get back to my face but I wouldn't let him near it. 

He sat in my lap for a few minutes while I pet him, then retreated back to his cage rather than explore the room.

I thought maybe he was hyperstimulated or something. He definitely wasn't mad or attacking. I don't think he MEANT to hurt me, he was quite happy at the time. So I was hoping it was a fluke.

But tonight my sister had him out in her room and he had been out about an hour exploring and playing with her off and on. She lied down on the bed and suddenly felt a bite on her ear lobe. Again, he bit very hard and drew blood. So of course her first words were "We're getting rid of him" but I don't understand what is happening.

He's never done this. And why target the head area? Someone thought maybe i had something tasty on my chin but she didn't have anything yummy on her ear so it's not that. And he had been exploring for an hour so why would he have been so hyperstimulated still to make him so excited that he'd bite?

Has anyone experienced this before? Any suggestions? He will not accept a cagemate from prior experience, and I'm to be honest weary of introducing a younger rat as my female rats recently attacked a younger rat I introduced and she died 5 weeks later from her injuries. I'm scared to death something would happen to the younger rat. And we frankly don't have anywhere to put an extra male rat right now if Raphael didn't accept him. 

Not knowing Raphael's age I don't feel comfortable neutering him, and also since he's still fresh off being quite ill. 

I just want to know:

If we can't trust him by our faces, will it do him any good to just let him out alone inthe bedrooms daily to get exercise and such? Or does he NEED the contact? 

And if anyone has any idea why he would start this now. I guess maybe he's lonely and is treating us llke a fellow rat but we aren't rats and those bites HURT. 

Thanks.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Really sucks that you haven't gotten any input on this yet, so I will start off by warning you, I much more of a sucker for females. I've had two boys in my life, but all together I've had 12 rats, and currently have seven girls. I've had rats for about 5 years, on and off. My first and only pair of males ended up being a giant headache. I had two brothers that I adopted. (Rattimus and Longboy) Six months down the line Longboy passed after fighting a URI. I immediately bring in another boy, because Ratty was extremely depressed and worrying me. I took slow introductions, and Rattimus was not pleased, him and Roux (the new rat) just didn't get along. I gave Roux to a friend of mine, and tried to find someone new. Ratty was unhappy, nippy at times, and butted heads with the next rat I tried to bring in. I then figured Rattimus was the problem. He ended up being an awesome shoulder rat, but never had another cage mate after Longboy.

I had a hard time understanding him. Why is this rat biting me?! I was taking it very personally. Before Longboy passed, Rattimus was a very friendly cuddle bug. I have since then had a few problem rats, and first step is to realize it's not always a personal attack, just in case you are a baby like I am.  I don't usually get angry with my rats, I'm just genuinely like dude, I love you, what is your problem? I would recommend spending a lot of one on one with him. Please do not give up on him quite yet. Males personalities can alter with age, as I think you may already know. Keep him away from your face...I reserve that area for rats I trust. Haha. And is he a Pew? I have had my pew girl try to taste me a few times. I have no idea if this is helpful :/ I tend to ramble. I just hate seeing no response to serious questions like yours.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, I agree I'm so sorry you haven't had any responses! I hadn't read it as I battle with long stories and time but when I saw a newer newbie than myself answer I took time to read through. 

I've from personal experience with my first boys noticed similar behavior after a partner/ brother died but not the biting of me. Just not accepting anyone else as a cage mate. I really can't advise you on the biting issue. My one boy bit me the other day quite hard on my hand, but I'd been handling other rats and forgot to wash my hands then he squeaked cos his tail got stuck and he must have bitten me thinking it was the rats I'd handled? I don't know. Could you or your sister possibly have handled the girl rats before having him come to you? He might have become possessive and/ or jealous after Croix 'disappeared' I say that cos to him that's what happened unless he went with you when you took Croix? 

Really sorry that no one had answered sooner and that I can't help more. What's happening now since you posted?


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Gosh you guys are both newer on the forum than me. I feel terrible that no one responded. That's not right. Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

I have been a member for over half a year...wouldn't say I was too new. But I would like people more experienced with males to give their input. I had lurked here long before I joined. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would not recommend just roaming him alone. There are several causes, if his unexplained sickness was a stroke he could be "off" - I have an old rat that is blind and she always bites not necessarily drawing blood but it can be hard, especially parts that I find are not what rTs normally encounter - my feet, my ears, my eyelashes, and (woefully) my rear all confuse her and she tests what it is with her teeth. Even if it isn't medical like this but is a behavioral attempt at play or something, the fix is the same.
You need to consistently communicate that A you love him and B biting isn't okay. You simply should let him out like normal (involve your sister if she's willing) and any time he bites tell him loudly and firmly NO and boop his nose. Consistently, every time. He will learn. Remember, rats are as intelligent as dogs so try not to think them like glorified hamsters.


----------



## sevilo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks. Nanashi7 that's what i did when he wouldn't stop the nipping after the big bite. I squeaked at him and lightly bopped his nose. Only took a few times before he stopped. I'm still afraid to let him on my shoulders near my face, but trust will be rebuilt I hope. HE deserves to have lovin especially being alone now


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

How old was the young female? I've seen a lot on how females can be tricky to introduce younger ones to as they may be violent viewing them as a rivals baby. But everything I've said says a younger male is easier to introduce to an older male. Males are more driven by higherarchy while females are more tempermental and confusing. It may be worth trying to introduce him to a friend? I already think having rats near your face is a big risk, seen a lot of people with bites and such. I am very cautious with our girls, especially Cricket as she has pink eyes. Good luck working with him.


----------



## magic_carrot (Jul 26, 2014)

Weird, I don't think this is normal behavior at all and I don't think he doesn't realize how bad it bites.I had a biter that only bit my bf (drew blood) and nobody else, but he knew what he was doing because he wouldn't get "confused" with no one else.My rats bit me many times when lunging to the food but instead getting my finger, and it never drew blood because even then they are careful.Even then I'd grab them and tell them Dude no, that's not cool.Because of that I don't have to worry about the vet getting bitten by them because they got scared or uncomfortable(I still restrict their movement cause you never know).They will be scared and uncomfortable many times in their life and they still shouldn't bite you, especially when you're only trying to help.
I don't understand his behavior but even my moodiest and angriest of rats doesn't bite me.


----------

